
Two guys wearing jetpacks fly alongside an Airbus A380 - davidbarker
http://mashable.com/2015/11/05/jetman-airbus-a380/
======
nickpsecurity
Great video. Got closer to the engines than I would lol.

~~~
robodale
Yea, pretty sure you don't want to venture too close to sucky part of the
engine.

------
joezydeco
Lots of videos of Emirates aircraft on the web lately. I smell viral
marketing.

